
A 21 page analysis of a one page sales letter that resulted in a 75% response - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/content/view/33/106/
======
e1ven
An interesting analysis-

His basic premise is that in order to reach people, you need to do you
homework and deal with the decision makers in a way that encourages them to
action.

Of his two scenarios, the first is more interesting- Recognizing that people
in large companies are often looking out for their own interest more directly
than that of the company at-large, he positions the letter to them as a take
it or leave it solution, reminding them that he's sent it to their colleagues
as well.

This is reminiscent of a point Seth Godin makes, which is that it's harder for
someone to do nothing, than to say no.

The author of this letter tries to put the executives in a position where they
are Making a Decision not to meet. They are choosing to pass up the offer, not
just declining to do it now.

That's a powerful position to take, particularly when you're trying to get a
meeting.

If I recall correctly.from previous forum posts, PG said that last year he had
started out with three piles- Meeting, No Meeting, and Maybe.. Eventually, he
moved everyone from the Maybe pile to Meeting. It's worth the time and money
to avoid the risk of passing up something that could be great.

It's that sort of decision- "I better at least listen to foo, or I'm missing
out", that opens the door for meetings.

------
brlewis
Please post more links like this one. I bet a lot of people here are like me.
I have more tech knowledge than I need. Give me more marketing clue.

------
andre
check out Gary Halbert (<http://www.thegaryhalbertletter.com/)> for good
copywriting skills/ideas

